# How to Charge Laptop Battery using 12 v DC



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Most of the devices I see for charging a laptop battery using dc first use an inverter to convert dc to ac and then you plug the laptop adapter in which converts ac back to dc.

Isn't there a standard way of using dc directly to charge a laptop battery?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The thing of it is those adapters are very very low in amps. The output is measured in miliamps like 300mA

And then the center portion on some are + while others have the center portion being - So you have to know what polarity is what on the device.


----------



## notthereyet (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, there are DC-DC power supplies that convert the 12v to 19v for laptops (or other voltages for other devices). You need to identify the voltage, amperage, and type of connector your laptop needs. From there, you can search Amazon/Ebay or go to your local Radio Shack or other electronics store.

I have a 19v/3a converter somewhere (suitable for most modern laptops with the right connector), but I tend to just use the AC power supply and my permanently installed inverter.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks. Looks like I will end up going with the cigarette lighter inverter.


----------

